# My new little mule!



## AshleyFishy (Sep 10, 2014)

Born june 5th to a Missouri fox trotter mare and a standard jack!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 10, 2014)

Picking him up the first week of October at weaning. Little guy is going to need a name! Really don't want one of the standard mule names, so no blanco, john, jim, jack, beau, etc. I like odd names like Preacher, Governor, Bishop, etc. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## canesisters (Sep 10, 2014)

ADORABLE!!!!!! 

How about:
Nanook
Yetti
Solomon
Rainbow
Sassafrass
Larry
'Nother (...as in another white animal)
Polar


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't see the picture.  I love mules.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 10, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I can't see the picture.  I love mules.



Hmm they show up for me...should I post direct links or what? I'm using photobucket.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 10, 2014)

Well he's adorable!
A little standard but Spook was the first thing that popped in my head.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 10, 2014)

Maybe these will show up for those the pics weren't working for.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Sep 10, 2014)

He is a handsome fella. Just call him Sir.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 10, 2014)

M.L. McKnight said:


> He is a handsome fella. Just call him Sir.



I like that. I'll keep Sir in mind. Goes with my buck, Mister.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh he is so gorgeous!! Love him!! What about Caspar, as in the friendly ghost?

Or, since he is gaited, Hop-Scotch. Hoppy for a nickname. He just _looks _like a Hop-Scotch. 

You will have to let us know what you name him. Congrats. He is adorable.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 11, 2014)

I see the pics now.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 11, 2014)

What a beauty!   I chuckled when I saw he was white.  Where do you track down all these white animals. Bet your barnyard looks like it was hit by a snow storm.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 11, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> What a beauty!   I chuckled when I saw he was white.  Where do you track down all these white animals. Bet your barnyard looks like it was hit by a snow storm.



Lol actually white animals are fairly easy to find in my area. White mules are pretty common all around though.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 11, 2014)

He is a handsome guy!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 12, 2014)

I received a new name suggestion today, tell me what y'all think. Cotton.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 12, 2014)

i like cotton, good name!  what a cutie he is.  now that you have him what you gonna do with him


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 12, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> i like cotton, good name!  what a cutie he is.  now that you have him what you gonna do with him



When he is ready I'm going to send him to my trainer and have him broke for trail riding. We have a wonderful nature preserve that has several horse trails, just a 15 minute drive from the house. So far he is doing very well with halter breaking! If he shows potential...I might even take him fox hunting near Dallas sometime.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 12, 2014)

do youall ever go to Oklahoma trail riding?  we use to ride at cedar lake and robbers cave all the time.  loved it


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 12, 2014)

I haven't ridden anywhere but Texas  well I will have to check that out one day!


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 12, 2014)

check out cedar lake on the net.  great place, camp ground dedicated to equestrians, spaces for campers and primitive camping too.  elect. hookups, water, clean showers, and miles and miles of marked trails.  and it isn't to far from east texas.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 12, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> check out cedar lake on the net.  great place, camp ground dedicated to equestrians, spaces for campers and primitive camping too.  elect. hookups, water, clean showers, and miles and miles of marked trails.  and it isn't to far from east texas.



It'll be a while before little guy is grown and broke but I'll keep it in mind! Thank you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 14, 2014)

I like Cotton.
And he is a real beauty.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you OneFineAcre! I can't wait to bring him home. I've never owned one so young before! Any tips? He will be 4 months old when I get to pick him up.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2014)

Tip #1. He is smarter than you.
Tip #2. He is smarter than you.
Tip #3. Not only is he still smarter than you, but he is so darn cute that you don't care that you've been upstaged by an ass.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 15, 2014)

AshleyFishy said:


> Thank you OneFineAcre! I can't wait to bring him home. I've never owned one so young before! Any tips? He will be 4 months old when I get to pick him up.



Oh no I have no tips.  Just always loved mules and wanted one.  I would have no interest in having a horse, but I would love a mule.

I remember stories my family told about farming with mules.  Yes, my mom has actually been around long enough that she remembers when her daddy farmed with mules.  He farmed tobacco here in NC. When she was a kid she drove the mule and trailer that they loaded the tobacco on as they harvested.  She said that every day the mule knew when it was lunch time and would head to the house, didn't matter if you were ready or not, the mule decided when it was time to go to the house.  And she said there was no changing his mind. 

A town in the next county, Benson, NC still has an annual "Mule Day" celebration.  They block the streets and people bring their mules to ride around on.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 15, 2014)

and also remember, not only is he smarter than you but he is stronger than you.  working with mules reminds me of working with Arabians, you can't out muscle them, you can't wear them out so you have to outsmart them and make them think its all their idea.  and he is just so darn cute!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 15, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> and also remember, not only is he smarter than you but he is stronger than you.  working with mules reminds me of working with Arabians, you can't out muscle them, you can't wear them out so you have to outsmart them and make them think its all their idea.  and he is just so darn cute!


I've had several horses in my time, including three yearlings I raised and worked with. Never a weanling though or a mule! Should be fun or pure heck. Lol at least I have a trainer that I know saved in my contacts. That lil bugger is much smart than a horse though. I wonder if he is going to be more donkey or more horse as his personality matures?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2014)

When my mule was about 10 months old, she pitched a fit at me one day. I was grooming another horse and she came up and struck a pose that clearly said, "Pet ME!" I ignored her. She stomped her foot. I ignored her. She stomped her foot again. She was demanding my attention. I ignored her. She laid her ears back in pure devilment, snaked her head out and nipped me on the arm.

I exploded, waving my arms and running  at her. This spooked the other horses and they startled, but soon realized they were not in trouble, so settled back down. I ran that silly mule away from the herd for over 30 minutes, just like a correcting mare momma would have done. She wanted very badly to come back to the herd, making licking motions and finally, out of breath, I let her come back.

Smart? You better believe it. After 7 years, she has never, ever nipped or even showed an inclination to even want to.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2014)

Look up the magazine Mules and More, also the website www.lovelongears.com there is also a magazine from there.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 17, 2014)

@AshleyFishy 
How's he doing
What did you name him!


----------



## LauraInPA (Apr 1, 2015)

LOVE him! What a cutie!! He is very well put together too! Would love to see updates on him!


----------

